# Finally! LUXIM LIFI Plasma Arc Fixture



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Time to revive this old topic...

Looking at the specs, spectrum, PAR and lifespan I can see this technology becoming huge for us! Seeing the spectrum shifts towards the blue area as you dim the bulb, perhaps a lower wattage bulb run at close to full power would be best for our needs, but the rest looks very interesting. Take a look for yourself:

http://reefbuilders.com/2010/01/26/commercially-lifi-plasma-light-hobbyists-launching/
http://reefbuilders.com/2009/06/24/luxims-plasma-arc-lifi-lighting-demoed-monterey-bay-aquarium/





I look forward to seeing one of these on a planted tank!
Giancarlo Podio


----------

